# Weatherman's Steam Giveaway



## WeatherMan

Hi guys,

Thanks to speedx77x for making his giveaway thread, I've decided to make my own.

Here is what I'm giving away to our awesome members!
These are all full non expiring games

1 copy of Portal & Portal 2 (Bundle)  - Gone!
1 copy of Assassins Creed Brotherhood - Gone!
1 copy of GTR - Gone!
1 copy of Assassins Creed Directors Cut - Gone!
2 copies of RACE Injection (Includes RACE 07, STCC The Game 2, Formula RaceRoom, GT Power Expansion, Retro Pack, WTCC 2010 Pack)  - Gone!
1 copy of Doom 3: BFG Edition (Includes DOOM, DOOM II, DOOM 3, DOOM 3: Resurrection of Evil and The Lost Mission) - Gone!
2 copies of GT Legends - Gone!
1 copy of Garry's Mod - Gone!
1 copy of The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind Game of the Year Edition - Gone!
2 copies of DiRT 3 - Gone!
2 copies of Hitman: Absolution - Gone!
2 copies of Assassins Creed 2 Deluxe Edition - Gone!
1 copy of Crysis Warhead - Gone!
1 copy of Portal  - Gone!
1 copy of RAGE + The Scorchers DLC - Gone!
1 copy of Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition - Gone!
1 copy of Assassins Creed Revelations - Gone!
1 copy of RAGE - Gone!
1 copy of Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Gone
1 copy of Borderlands 2 - Gone!
1 copy of Fallout: New Vegas - Gone!
3 copies of Payday The Heist - Gone!
1 copy of Orcs Must Die! 2 - Gone!
1 copy of Alan Wake's American Nightmare - Gone!
2 copies of Alan Wake Collector's Edition- Gone!
2 copies of GTR2 - Gone!
5 copies of Killing Floor - Gone!
2 copies of Sim City 4 Deluxe - Gone!
3 copies of Natural Selection 2 - Gone!
3 copies of Insurgency - Gone!
1 copy of Just Cause - Gone!
3 copies of Borderlands - Gone!
2 copies of Half Life 2 - Gone!
2 copies of Just Cause 2 - Gone!
3 copies of Torchlight 2 - Gone!

Just reply to this thread with your Steam ID and the game you want, I'll add you as a friend, then gift you the game.

I'll be gifting these games from 2 different accounts, as Steam does not let you buy a game pack of something you already own.

Happy Holidays! 

First come first served!

*One game per member per day*

I'll be adding more games to the list as different items come on sale

*Only members with more than 50 posts are eligible. 
This is to prevent Google searchers from finding this thread and signing up to the forum just for a free game.*



*New Giveaway Finale thread here:
http://www.computerforum.com/226535-weathermans-steam-giveaway-finale.html*


----------



## zeppelin04

I would be interested.  My Id is zeppelin03. I do not own any of these so could you make it a surprise.  

I should pick up something to join in on this.  I like the idea.


----------



## WeatherMan

zeppelin04 said:


> I would be interested.  My Id is zeppelin03. I do not own any of these so could you make it a surprise.
> 
> I should pick up something to join in on this.  I like the idea.



There are 3 different zeppelin03's coming up, which one are you?


----------



## Darren

I'd take a copy of Payday. 

My steam is Denther. Name of Darren for personal info if there's more than one hit.


----------



## WeatherMan

Denther said:


> I'd take a copy of Payday.
> 
> My steam is Denther. Name of Darren for personal info if there's more than one hit.



Sent


----------



## Sparks14

Hi, I would like to have Borderlands, please  
Here my steam ID : http://steamcommunity.com/id/Sparks14/


----------



## WeatherMan

Sorry, read the OP.



> _Only members with more than 50 posts are eligible. _
> This is to prevent Google searchers from finding this thread and signing up to the forum just for a free game.


----------



## Sparks14

Oops I haven't read properly, another time for me ^^


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Could I please have kiling floor?

Steam id is mikeb2817


----------



## zeppelin04

WeatherMan said:


> There are 3 different zeppelin03's coming up, which one are you?



I checked it I am level 6 with no profile picture and a city badge on my profile page.


----------



## WeatherMan

SuperDuperMe said:


> Could I please have kiling floor?
> 
> Steam id is mikeb2817






zeppelin04 said:


> I checked it I am level 6 with no profile picture and a city badge on my profile page.



Friend requests sent!


----------



## ScottALot

My steam ID is scottycatman , could I have a copy of Payday?
Awesome giveaway, kudos to you


----------



## WeatherMan

ScottALot said:


> My steam ID is scottycatman , could I have a copy of Payday?
> Awesome giveaway, kudos to you
> *Snip*



Friend request sent!

Payday gifted


----------



## WeatherMan

SuperDuperMe said:


> Could I please have kiling floor?
> 
> Steam id is mikeb2817



Killing Floor sent


----------



## SuperDuperMe

WeatherMan said:


> Killing Floor sent



TY again  Awesome thread


----------



## WeatherMan

Copy of Borderlands sent to Zeppelin04


----------



## zeppelin04

Thanks again


----------



## bkribbs

Could I get a copy of Portal and Portal 2? I'll PM you my Steam ID.


----------



## WeatherMan

bkribbs said:


> Could I get a copy of Portal and Portal 2? I'll PM you my Steam ID.



Sent you a friend request 

There were 2 users with the same user name, so I added the one with a working profile, LMK if you've got a friend invite


----------



## bkribbs

WeatherMan said:


> Sent you a friend request
> 
> There were 2 users with the same user name, so I added the one with a working profile, LMK if you've got a friend invite



Don't believe so, I'm online now if that helps.

EDIT- its not the one with AA3 and track mania, that was my old account  And I now have a profile picture haha.


----------



## WeatherMan

bkribbs said:


> Don't believe so, I'm online now if that helps.
> 
> EDIT- its not the one with AA3 and track mania, that was my old account  And I now have a profile picture haha.



Request sent 

Portal Bundle sent!


----------



## bkribbs

WeatherMan said:


> Request sent
> 
> Portal Bundle sent!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Punk

I am finally able to connect here 

I sent a request for the Race Injection through Facebook , my Steam was through FB messages .


----------



## WeatherMan

Copy of Race Injection sent to Punk!


----------



## speedx77x

Glad I inspired you to do giveaways but anyway can i have Hitman: Absolution my steam ID is speedx77x


----------



## WeatherMan

speedx77x said:


> Glad I inspired you to do giveaways but anyway can i have Hitman: Absolution my steam ID is speedx77x



Friend request sent 

1 copy of Hitman: Absolution sent!


----------



## Shane

Could i grab one of those "Insurgency"? 

Steam = Shanely

Cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## WeatherMan

Shane said:


> Could i grab one of those "Insurgency"?
> 
> Steam = Shanely
> 
> Cheers!!!!!!!



Copy of Insurgency sent!


----------



## Shane

Thank you sir,Greatly appreciated.


----------



## NyxCharon

Assassins Creed Brotherhood if it's still left.

Steam id=nyxcharon

Much appreciated.


----------



## PCunicorn

Assasins Creed Directors Cut? 
Steam ID: PCunicorn 
Thanks


----------



## WeatherMan

Give me an hour I'm just watching something on the TV with the family.

I have both these games left, so they are both reserved for you two


----------



## Geoff

I'll take GTR! 

geoff5093


----------



## WeatherMan

NyxCharon said:


> Assassins Creed Brotherhood if it's still left.
> 
> Steam id=nyxcharon
> 
> Much appreciated.



Brotherhood sent 



PCunicorn said:


> Assasins Creed Directors Cut?
> Steam ID: PCunicorn
> Thanks



Friend Request sent!



WRXGuy1 said:


> I'll take GTR!
> 
> geoff5093



GTR Sent


----------



## NyxCharon

Just got it, Much thanks!


----------



## PCunicorn

Accepted


----------



## WeatherMan

PCunicorn said:


> Accepted



Assassins Creed Directors Cut sent!


----------



## Justin

May I have GT Legends?

Steam: jnskyliner34


----------



## salvage-this

Insurgency
Steam: OhHamburgers

Please and Thank You!


----------



## WeatherMan

Justin said:


> May I have GT Legends?
> 
> Steam: jnskyliner34



I just tried adding you, and steam came up with the message 'Error adding friend, Please try again.'

Any ideas, I think you may have blocked me a few years ago? 




salvage-this said:


> Insurgency
> Steam: OhHamburgers
> 
> Please and Thank You!



Friend request sent!


----------



## Justin

WeatherMan said:


> I just tried adding you, and steam came up with the message 'Error adding friend, Please try again.'
> 
> Any ideas, I think you may have blocked me a few years ago?



I don't have anyone on my blocked list. What's your Steam ID?


----------



## WeatherMan

Justin said:


> I don't have anyone on my blocked list. What's your Steam ID?



It's gone through now, I think it was a steam glitch 

Copy of GT Legends sent!


----------



## linkin

Race Injection please. alink2009


----------



## WeatherMan

linkin said:


> Race Injection please. alink2009



RACE Injection sent!


----------



## WeatherMan

That's my lot now for purchasing games for this thread 

Hadn't realised how much I had spent, almost at the $200 mark now, so snap up anything you want while you can! 

Remember it's still one game per member per day.

Anyone who requested a game yesterday can request another today


----------



## zeppelin04

WeatherMan said:


> That's my lot now for purchasing games for this thread
> 
> Hadn't realised how much I had spent, almost at the $200 mark now, so snap up anything you want while you can!
> 
> Remember it's still one game per member per day.
> 
> Anyone who requested a game yesterday can request another today



If that is the case that Doom BFG edition would be great.  still zeppelin03


----------



## WeatherMan

zeppelin04 said:


> If that is the case that Doom BFG edition would be great.  still zeppelin03



Friend request sent on my other account


----------



## Darren

I'll take Dirt 3. 



Denther still.


----------



## WeatherMan

Denther said:


> I'll take Dirt 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Denther still.



Copy of DiRT 3 sent


----------



## speedx77x

Can i have Garry's Mod Steam ID: speedx77x


----------



## PCunicorn

Can I have Assassins Creed 2 Deluxe Edition please?


----------



## WeatherMan

GT Legends sent to Punk (asked via Facebook)



speedx77x said:


> Can i have Garry's Mod Steam ID: speedx77x



Garry's Mod sent! 



PCunicorn said:


> Can I have Assassins Creed 2 Deluxe Edition please?



Assassins Creed 2 Deluxe sent!


----------



## WeatherMan

I gave in, some good deals came up!

2 copies of Sim City 4 Deluxe, 1 copy of RAGE, 1 copy of RAGE + The Scorchers DLC and 3 copies of Torchlight 2 added


----------



## zeppelin04

Thanks again


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Alright pal, any chance I could grab morrowind goty off you?


----------



## WeatherMan

SuperDuperMe said:


> Alright pal, any chance I could grab morrowind goty off you?



Morrowind GOTY sent


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm pretty interested in the SimCity 4, if you don't mind... Steam is DecodeError.


----------



## WeatherMan

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I'm pretty interested in the SimCity 4, if you don't mind... Steam is DecodeError.



Friend request sent! 

Copy of SimCity 4 Deluxe sent!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

WeatherMan said:


> Friend request sent!
> 
> Copy of SimCity 4 Deluxe sent!



Many thanks.


----------



## jonnyp11

Hitman absolution please! I think we're friends already but i believe my id is theparks and it will show as jonnyp11

You are a very generous man, thank you very much


----------



## ScottALot

Dirt 3 please!

More kudos


----------



## WeatherMan

jonnyp11 said:


> Hitman absolution please! I think we're friends already but i believe my id is theparks and it will show as jonnyp11
> 
> You are a very generous man, thank you very much



Hitman: Absolution sent! 



ScottALot said:


> Dirt 3 please!
> 
> More kudos
> 
> *Snip*



DiRT 3 sent!


----------



## shootk9

WeatherMan said:


> I gave in, some good deals came up!
> 
> 2 copies of Sim City 4 Deluxe, 1 copy of RAGE, 1 copy of RAGE + The Scorchers DLC and 3 copies of Torchlight 2 added


Weatherman, you're a very generous man. 

Can I have a copy of Torchlight 2 please?

My steam name is shootk9. Thank you.


----------



## zeppelin04

If the one per day rule still applies either assassins creed would be great.


----------



## WeatherMan

shootk9 said:


> Weatherman, you're a very generous man.
> 
> Can I have a copy of Torchlight 2 please?
> 
> My steam name is shootk9. Thank you.



Sorry bud read the OP, this offer is for long standing members of this forum only.



> _*Only members with more than 50 posts are eligible.*_*
> This is to prevent Google searchers from finding this thread and signing up to the forum just for a free game.*





zeppelin04 said:


> If the one per day rule still applies either assassins creed would be great.



Assasins Creed 2 Deluxe sent!


----------



## zer0_c00l

*steam*

could I get a Crysis Warhead ? account chrisep1 name ZeroCool


----------



## WeatherMan

zer0_c00l said:


> could I get a Crysis Warhead  account chrisep1 name ZeroCool



Friend request sent


----------



## zer0_c00l

WeatherMan said:


> Friend request sent



thanks


----------



## WeatherMan

Crysis Warhead sent!


----------



## zeppelin04

Thanks again!


----------



## ScottALot

Which time zone are we going off of? I posted at 11-something last night, but I see you're in the UK.


----------



## speedx77x

Can i have Portal Steam ID: speedx77x


----------



## PCunicorn

Could I get RAGE with The Scorchers DLC?


----------



## WeatherMan

ScottALot said:


> Which time zone are we going off of? I posted at 11-something last night, but I see you're in the UK.



GMT, looks like my inventory has cleared of DiRT 3 now so I assume you have it?

I sent it as soon as I see, my sleeping pattern is all over the place right now  



speedx77x said:


> Can i have Portal Steam ID: speedx77x



Portal sent! 



PCunicorn said:


> Could I get RAGE with The Scorchers DLC?



RAGE + The Scorchers DLC sent!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

If I'm over the 24 hours, I'm spying up that Dark Souls... that way I can be three times as frustrated over three consoles of a game I cannot beat. =P

That or Torchlight. No idea what that game is about, but it sounds neat.


----------



## WeatherMan

Hyper_Kagome said:


> If I'm over the 24 hours, I'm spying up that Dark Souls... that way I can be three times as frustrated over three consoles of a game I cannot beat. =P
> 
> That or Torchlight. No idea what that game is about, but it sounds neat.



Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition sent!


----------



## WeatherMan

Assassins Creed Revelations sent to Punk!


----------



## zeppelin04

How about rage?


----------



## WeatherMan

zeppelin04 said:


> How about rage?



RAGE Sent!


----------



## WeatherMan

This is my final purchase of games for my giveaway 

1 copy of Fallout: New Vegas
1 copy of Euro Truck Simulator 2
1 copy of Borderlands 2


----------



## speedx77x

Can i have Euro Truck Simulator 2 please Steam ID: speedx77x
I was going to pick New Vegas, but those ants are scary


----------



## zeppelin04

Thanks again!

Didn't see new vagas. That game is great.  I will have to check steam.


----------



## Virssagòn

orcs must die 2 looks like a funny game. Can I have this game please?

steam ID: robas150


----------



## PCunicorn

Borderlands 2! Please, thanks!


----------



## WeatherMan

speedx77x said:


> Can i have Euro Truck Simulator 2 please Steam ID: speedx77x
> I was going to pick New Vegas, but those ants are scary



Euro Truck Simulator 2 sent! 



SmileMan said:


> orcs must die 2 looks like a funny game. Can I have this game please?
> 
> steam ID: robas150



Friend request sent!



PCunicorn said:


> Borderlands 2! Please, thanks!



Borderlands 2 Sent!


----------



## Punk

Hey man thanks for everything! Maybe I'll pick up Alan Wake if it doesn't get picked up in the next days.

Thanks again!


----------



## Justin

Could I have New Vegas if it hasn't been picked up?


----------



## Thanatos

Can I have Borderlands? I've never played any of the borderlands games and would love to start. 
Steam ID: green_dog252


----------



## speedx77x

Thanatos said:


> I've never played any of the borderlands games and would love to start.



You've never played Borderlands Whaaaaaat  

Anyway can i have Payday The Heist


----------



## Okedokey

Pm sent mate... very generous of you


----------



## zeppelin04

Could I do orcs must die 2?


----------



## WeatherMan

Justin said:


> Could I have New Vegas if it hasn't been picked up?



Fallout: New Vegas sent! 



Thanatos said:


> Can I have Borderlands? I've never played any of the borderlands games and would love to start.
> Steam ID: green_dog252



Friend request sent!



speedx77x said:


> You've never played Borderlands Whaaaaaat
> 
> Anyway can i have Payday The Heist



Payday The Heist sent!



Okedokey said:


> Pm sent mate... very generous of you



About to read PM now.

Friend request sent!



zeppelin04 said:


> Could I do orcs must die 2?



Sorry mate, SmileMan picked that up yesterday, does anything else interest you?


----------



## WeatherMan

SmileMan said:


> orcs must die 2 looks like a funny game. Can I have this game please?
> 
> steam ID: robas150



Got that sent to you now, sorry for the delay


----------



## zeppelin04

How about that alan wake collector edition?


----------



## Geoff

I'll take Alan Wake's American Nightmare!


----------



## WeatherMan

zeppelin04 said:


> How about that alan wake collector edition?



Sent!



WRXGuy1 said:


> I'll take Alan Wake's American Nightmare!



Sent!


----------



## zeppelin04

Thanks!


----------



## lion149

I would love a copy of Torchlight 2, my steam ID is _z15752_

Many thanks!


----------



## salvage-this

Would I be able to get Killing floor?

Steam: OhHamburgers


----------



## Darren

Since nobody seems to be grabbing Borderlands I'll take a copy and give it my friend if that's okay. If you don't want to send it to me since I won't actually be using it for myself that's fine. It's a great game and I've already beaten it.


----------



## Thanatos

I accepted the request. Man, you're awesome for doing this!


----------



## Geoff

I should probably do this at some point too, I buy so many games when they are on sale but never play them.

Thanks though!


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanatos said:


> Can I have Borderlands? I've never played any of the borderlands games and would love to start.
> Steam ID: green_dog252


_
Added you to the wrong account, I have borderlands inventory on the other, so friend request sent again _

_________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Also the same for Okeydokey regarding Killing Floor, just waiting to add you to my account account, showing up error right now but I'll keep trying *




cidvvc said:


> Sim City 4 Deluxe
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198039205585/
> user name: TheDarkKnight



Sorry man, please read the OP.



> *Only members with more than 50 posts are eligible.
> This is to prevent Google searchers from finding this thread and signing up to the forum just for a free game.*



_________________________________________________________________________________________________



lion149 said:


> I would love a copy of Torchlight 2, my steam ID is _z15752_
> 
> Many thanks!



Friend request sent! 



salvage-this said:


> Would I be able to get Killing floor?
> 
> Steam: OhHamburgers



Friend Request sent on other account.

_______________________________________________

and breathe!!!

*If I have missed anyone please let me know, getting a little hectic on my end *


----------



## Darren

I didn't get a second friend request. Still awesome that you're doing this.


----------



## WeatherMan

Denther said:


> I didn't get a second friend request. Still awesome that you're doing this.



Sorted!


----------



## Thanatos

Accepted request. This type of thing is such a great idea, thank you again.


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanatos said:


> Accepted request. This type of thing is such a great idea, thank you again.



Borderlands sent!


----------



## WeatherMan

Still pending:

Okeydokey - Killing Floor (Friend request pending)
lion149 - Torchlight 2 (Friend request pending)
salvage-this - Killing Floor (Friend request pending)


----------



## Thanatos

WeatherMan said:


> Borderlands sent!



Thank you so much, man. This really brightened my day. I'll play the heck out of it!!


----------



## speedx77x

Thanatos said:


> Thank you so much, man. This really brightened my day. I'll play the heck out of it!!



If you like the 1st Borderlands you MUST play the second one.

But anyway can i have Torchlight 2 Steam ID: speedx77x
And Happy New Years!


----------



## WeatherMan

Torchlight 2 sent to lion149




speedx77x said:


> If you like the 1st Borderlands you MUST play the second one.
> 
> But anyway can i have Torchlight 2 Steam ID: speedx77x
> And Happy New Years!




Torchlight 2 sent


----------



## speedx77x

WeatherMan said:


> Torchlight 2 sent



I didn't get it.
300th Post Level 4


----------



## WeatherMan

speedx77x said:


> I didn't get it.
> 300th Post Level 4



Sent 

Not sure what happened with that one lol


----------



## speedx77x

i got it Thanks


----------



## zeppelin04

I wouldn't mind trying out Killing Floor if you could.  zeppelin03.


----------



## Thanatos

speedx77x said:


> If you like the 1st Borderlands you MUST play the second one.
> 
> But anyway can i have Torchlight 2 Steam ID: speedx77x
> And Happy New Years!



I'm absolutely loving it. But DAMN those skags are annoying!! I just run past them usually unless they're the big ones. But the pup skags? Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanatos said:


> I'm absolutely loving it. But DAMN those skags are annoying!! I just run past them usually unless they're the big ones. But the pup skags? Ain't nobody got time fo dat.



Us cofo lot should do some Borderlands online, I think Gamespy has discontinued their support of the game, but online is p2p, and apparently still works, so I've been told :good:



zeppelin04 said:


> I wouldn't mind trying out Killing Floor if you could.  zeppelin03.



Copy of Killing Floor sent!


----------



## WeatherMan

Just added a classic because it was cheap and we're coming near to the end of the sale! 

2 copies of Half Life 2 + Deathmatch 

Also added another Alan Wake Collector's Edition seeing as it's still 90% off!


----------



## salvage-this

WeatherMan said:


> Still pending:
> salvage-this - Killing Floor (Friend request pending)



Accepted!  Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Punk

Can I please have the last Alan Wake game? The more I read about this game the more I want to check it out .

By the way, if anyone wants (over 50 posts) I have a copy of The Ship to give away


----------



## Darren

I would take Half Life 2, been meaning to play it.


----------



## Punk

Got it, thanks mate!


----------



## WeatherMan

salvage-this said:


> Accepted!  Thanks again for doing this!



Copy of Killing Floor sent! 



Punk said:


> Can I please have the last Alan Wake game? The more I read about this game the more I want to check it out .
> 
> By the way, if anyone wants (over 50 posts) I have a copy of The Ship to give away



Alan Wake Collector's Edition sent!



Denther said:


> I would take Half Life 2, been meaning to play it.



Half Life 2 + Deathmatch sent!


----------



## salvage-this

WeatherMan said:


> Copy of Killing Floor sent!



Got it!  Thanks again!


----------



## WeatherMan

2 copies of Just Cause 2 and 3 copies of Natural Selection 2 added


----------



## PCunicorn

Is HL2 death match its own key? I already have HL2 but not deathmatch.


----------



## WeatherMan

Yes it is, if you want I'll gift you that and offer just HL2 as a stand-alone to another member?


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, can you do that?


----------



## baconpowa

Hi, i'll be really happy to have JC2. My Friends are playing it, and i got no way to buy it (no credit card, no dolars). I know, i just created this account for the giveaway, but if i can get it, i'll be really happy and gratefull. If i'm not allowed to ask it, thanks anyways for your generosity.

Edit: readed first page about member's time reqs. my bad. Have a happy new year!.


----------



## Justin

WeatherMan said:


> Us cofo lot should do some Borderlands online, I think Gamespy has discontinued their support of the game, but online is p2p, and apparently still works, so I've been told :good:



That would be awesome. And yes, p2p still works. I played with my cousins a couple of months ago. I'd join you lot but I'll lag because I live on the correct side of the planet.


----------



## PCunicorn

Justin said:


> I'd join you lot but I'll lag because I live on the correct side of the planet.


----------



## WeatherMan

PCunicorn said:


> Yeah, can you do that?



Done


----------



## BurningSkyline

darn, you're out of GT Legends and Dirt 3 copies xD. Oh well


----------



## WeatherMan

BurningSkyline said:


> darn, you're out of GT Legends and Dirt 3 copies xD. Oh well



Have you tried GTR2? It's made by the same developer and just as much fun!


----------



## BurningSkyline

WeatherMan said:


> Have you tried GTR2? It's made by the same developer and just as much fun!



Actually no I haven't, but would it be difficult without a wheel or gamepad? I don't have either at the moment haha.


----------



## WeatherMan

BurningSkyline said:


> Actually no I haven't, but would it be difficult without a wheel or gamepad? I don't have either at the moment haha.



I play with the keyboard and have no problems lol


----------



## BurningSkyline

WeatherMan said:


> I play with the keyboard and have no problems lol



If you don't mind could I give it a try?  Steam ID Pu12eInstinct.


----------



## WeatherMan

BurningSkyline said:


> If you don't mind could I give it a try?  Steam ID Pu12eInstinct.



Friend request sent!


----------



## PCunicorn

Gtr2? BTW, it's tomorrow over here, not sure about over there


----------



## WeatherMan

PCunicorn said:


> Gtr2? BTW, it's tomorrow over here, not sure about over there



11 hours too early  24h between gifts 

If I gifted on everyone else's time I'd get confused 

*Killing Floor sent to Okedokey*


----------



## BurningSkyline

WeatherMan said:


> 11 hours too early  24h between gifts
> 
> If I gifted on everyone else's time I'd get confused
> 
> *Killing Floor sent to Okedokey*



Sorry, I had to sleep.  But I accepted your request.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Ren3gade . Torchlight II. Awesome thread!


----------



## Mez

Hi there, can I get torchlight 2? If not torchlight, I'll take half life 2 

Steam ID: ifreshmezner


----------



## zeppelin04

Depending on what Mez receives I would really be intereted in Half Life 2.


----------



## speedx77x

I'd be interested in Killing Floor.
Steam ID: speedx77x


----------



## PCunicorn

May I have gtr2 now?


----------



## BurningSkyline

Yeah, could you send me GTR 2 as well? xD


----------



## WeatherMan

Cor lol, I'll sort all this out in a few minutes! spent the last 3 hours trying to fit a chandelier :gun:


----------



## WeatherMan

Sorting this all out now


----------



## WeatherMan

Sorting this all out now 



JasonJohnston09 said:


> Ren3gade . Torchlight II. Awesome thread!



Friend request sent!



Mez said:


> Hi there, can I get torchlight 2? If not torchlight, I'll take half life 2
> 
> Friend request sent!
> 
> Last copy of Torchlight 2 will be going to JasonJohnston09, seeing as he asked first, so HL2 it is!
> 
> Steam ID: ifreshmezner





zeppelin04 said:


> Depending on what Mez receives I would really be intereted in Half Life 2.



Mez has caught that  I'll be updating the OP in a few minutes with what is left, take your pick 



speedx77x said:


> I'd be interested in Killing Floor.
> Steam ID: speedx77x



Friend request sent on my other account 

Killing Floor sent!



PCunicorn said:


> May I have gtr2 now?



GTR2 Sent!



BurningSkyline said:


> Yeah, could you send me GTR 2 as well? xD



Friend request sent on other account, my other GTR2 copy is over there 

GTR2 Sent!


----------



## Thanatos

Dang, I'd love to try Killing Floor but I already recieved a game from you. Oh well!

EDIT: Ooops, nevermind, it's gone.


----------



## WeatherMan

Natural Selection 2 sent to Okedokey

Others pending:

Ren3gade - Torchlight 2 (Friend request pending)
ifreshmezner - Torchlight 2 (Friend request pending)



Thanatos said:


> Dang, I'd love to try Killing Floor but I already recieved a game from you. Oh well!



It's a game per member per day, not just one game for the whole thread! 

Unfortunately I'm out of Killing Floor now, but take your pick from what I have left!


----------



## Thanatos

No joke?? Oh shoot, I guess I'll take Sim City, I never played any of those games either. You're amazing, weatherman.


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanatos said:


> No joke?? Oh shoot, I guess I'll take Sim City, I never played any of those games either. You're amazing, weatherman.



No joke lol

As soon as steam stops being stupid I'll have it sent


----------



## salvage-this

Could I have one of the copies of Insurgency?  It sounds like a decent shooter that will not turn into the COD series.


----------



## WeatherMan

salvage-this said:


> Could I have one of the copies of Insurgency?  It sounds like a decent shooter that will not turn into the COD series.



I'll have it sent once steam has recovered from it's episode


----------



## salvage-this

Thanks!  So did you keep a bunch of games for yourself?


----------



## WeatherMan

I bought wayyy to many games for myself lol


----------



## Thanatos

WeatherMan said:


> I bought wayyy to many games for myself lol



How much money have you spent on us, man? I mean, even with the sale it must be a hundred dollars or more. Or pounds, whichever.


----------



## WeatherMan

It must be around $300 now, I think I have a gifting problem! 

By the way, I have a finale lined up, I hope people like Bingo lol


----------



## zeppelin04

I will give natural selection a try of that is alright.

Bingo is coming up?


----------



## WeatherMan

Yep will get that to you shortly!

Bingo is coming up yes  Well one form of it lol, I am still finalizing how it will work to make it fair for all, instructions will be coming soon


----------



## WeatherMan

What the hell is going on with steam tonight! :gun:

I have written my bingo post out, and have made it as fair as possible, once these games are gifted I will post my finale


----------



## Aastii

I would take borderlands + Natural Selection if they are still going.

Also if you pm me what/how many have been sent I will update http://www.computerforum.com/214778-steam-trading-9.html with it

=EDIT=

Thanatos I still have a copy of Killing Floor to gift I think it is yours if you still want and I still have it


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanatos said:


> No joke?? Oh shoot, I guess I'll take Sim City, I never played any of those games either. You're amazing, weatherman.



Sim City 4 Deluxe Edition sent!



salvage-this said:


> Could I have one of the copies of Insurgency?  It sounds like a decent shooter that will not turn into the COD series.



Insurgency sent!



zeppelin04 said:


> I will give natural selection a try of that is alright.
> 
> Bingo is coming up?



Natural Selection 2 sent!



Aastii said:


> I would take borderlands + Natural Selection if they are still going.
> 
> Also if you pm me what/how many have been sent I will update http://www.computerforum.com/214778-steam-trading-9.html with it
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> Thanatos I still have a copy of Killing Floor to gift I think it is yours if you still want and I still have it



1 per user per day mate 

Which one would would you prefer?

I'll sort out a PM to you in the next few hours


----------



## zeppelin04

Game style: 1
Number: 14
Steam: zeppelin03

Something like this I suppose?  Will there be a new thread for the bingo?


----------



## WeatherMan

Thats right 

I'll probably stick to keeping it all in this thread, as it's all related


----------



## Punk

Gaming style: 4
Number: 59
Steam: Mountainbenji


----------



## Aastii

Oh, well Borderlands than please 

And:

3
3
Retify


----------



## salvage-this

WeatherMan said:


> Insurgency sent!



Thanks!



WeatherMan said:


> Natural Selection 2 sent!



I think you might have sent this to me on accident.


----------



## Krayban

Please Natural Selection 2

ID: 20g15

Thank you !!


----------



## Darren

I'm kind of surprised how many people are managing to find this thread that aren't regular members.


----------



## salvage-this

Krayban said:


> Please Natural Selection 2
> 
> ID: 20g15
> 
> Thank you !!





WeatherMan said:


> *Only members with more than 50 posts are eligible.
> This is to prevent Google searchers from finding this thread and signing up to the forum just for a free game.*



the first page has the rules for receiving games.


----------



## speedx77x

Style: 1
Number: 82
Steam ID: speedx77x


----------



## Punk

Krayban said:


> Please Natural Selection 2
> 
> ID: 20g15
> 
> Thank you !!



Haha so many people are signing up just to get games


----------



## zeppelin04

Punk said:


> Haha so many people are signing up just to get games



I enjoyed the one the other day where they started a thread about it.


----------



## Thanatos

Aastii said:


> Thanatos I still have a copy of Killing Floor to gift I think it is yours if you still want and I still have it



Sure!! green_dog252 is the Steam ID. Thank you!!

Also, thanks to Weatherman AGAIN for SimCity 4.

And for the Big Bingo Finale..
Type: 3
Number: 75
ID: green_dog252


----------



## PCunicorn

Could I have Insurgency? I have been wanting this game for a while but didn't see it :/

For Bingo:

Game Type: 4
Number: 23


----------



## BurningSkyline

game type:2
number: 36
Steam ID: Pu12eInstinct


----------



## Intel_man

May I get a Just Cause 2? 


steam id: http://steamcommunity.com/id/41393/


Thanks!


----------



## WeatherMan

I will be storing all numbers and sending any gifts when I get back home in a few hours


----------



## Aastii

Thanatos said:


> Sure!! green_dog252 is the Steam ID. Thank you!!
> 
> Also, thanks to Weatherman AGAIN for SimCity 4.
> 
> And for the Big Bingo Finale..
> Type: 3
> Number: 75
> ID: green_dog252



It says Error adding friend. Try adding me instead, steam name Retify


----------



## WeatherMan

I've had this problem a few times whilst adding people from this thread, blocking communication and unblocking works 90% of the time


----------



## zeppelin04

Insurgency would be great if you could.


----------



## noahre86

Just Cause 2 please!
ID: noahre86


----------



## Punk

noahre86 said:


> Just Cause 2 please!
> ID: noahre86



You need to have at least 50 posts to be eligible for a game


----------



## Harry Potter

I wish people these days would learn how to read.  It is not that hard to look at the whole post.


----------



## Geoff

Harry Potter said:


> I wish people these days would learn how to read.  It is not that hard to look at the whole post.


Agreed, I find it hilarious when people just join the forum with only a couple posts post here wanting a game.  It's like they google "Steam giveaway" and join forums to get free stuff.


----------



## Justin

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's like they google "Steam giveaway" and join forums to get free stuff.



Heh. I tried it and gave up after searching if this thread would appear in the first 5 pages. 

*Bingo:*
Style: 1
Number: 42
Steam: jnskyliner34


----------



## Punk

Justin said:


> Heh. I tried it and gave up after searching if this thread would appear in the first 5 pages.



I did try a few combination and didn't found this thread on google. I wonder how they found it!


----------



## zeppelin04

Justin said:


> Heh. I tried it and gave up after searching if this thread would appear in the first 5 pages.
> 
> *Bingo:*
> Style: 1
> Number: 42
> Steam: jnskyliner34



I wonder what the magic word is.  Its been light traffic considering how long this thread has been open.


----------



## WeatherMan

I have updated the games list to include which games are reserved.

4 games now left

I won't be home tonight but in 4-5 hours I will be gifting the remaining reserved games from here


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Alright pal, any chance I could grab insurgency?


----------



## WeatherMan

SuperDuperMe said:


> Alright pal, any chance I could grab insurgency?



Sorry man PCunicorn was the first one to ask, Zeppelin and you missed it unfortunately.

If you've not seen there is a bingo post a few pages back with the chances to win 4 games that I have bought for the forum.

BTW I think Morrowind is still pending for you, well it was the last time I checked, don't think you had accepted it when I last checked.

Also, if you check the new posts, or look a few pages back you will see my giveaway finale


----------



## zeppelin04

If I am reading it correctly one copy of half life two remains.  Could I do that one?


----------



## speedx77x

Can i get Natural Selection 2, please? 
Steam ID: speedx77x


----------



## PCunicorn

WeatherMan said:


> Sorry man PCunicorn was the first one to ask, Zeppelin and you missed it unfortunately.
> 
> If you've not seen there is a bingo post a few pages back with the chances to win 4 games that I have bought for the forum.
> 
> BTW I think Morrowind is still pending for you, well it was the last time I checked, don't think you had accepted it when I last checked.
> 
> Also, if you check the new posts, or look a few pages back you will see my giveaway finale




I haven't received it yet though? Not to burden you, I can wait of course, but why am I "reserved"

Oh and BTW thanks for all the games


----------



## WeatherMan

PCunicorn said:


> Could I have Insurgency? I have been wanting this game for a while but didn't see it :/
> 
> For Bingo:
> 
> Game Type: 4
> Number: 23



Insurgency sent!



Intel_man said:


> May I get a Just Cause 2?
> 
> 
> steam id: http://steamcommunity.com/id/41393/



Friend request sent 



zeppelin04 said:


> If I am reading it correctly one copy of half life two remains.  Could I do that one?



Half Life 2 sent (accidentally  I've got to buy another now for the guy I reserved it for earlier lol!)



speedx77x said:


> Can i get Natural Selection 2, please?
> Steam ID: speedx77x



Natural Selection 2 sent! 


Pending friend requests:

Ren3gade (Torchlight 2)
ifreshmezner (Half Life 2)
Intel_man (Just Cause 2)


----------



## WeatherMan

*I've now deleted the Bingo post from this thread, as I've got a dedicated one here:*
http://www.computerforum.com/226535-weathermans-steam-giveaway-finale.html

Please post all future number entries into the new thread!

I'm currently collating all the number entries from both threads into excel, and they will be posted into my new thread 

*The cutoff time for submitting numbers is 10pm G.M.T Sunday 5th January*

Game gifts carry on as usual in this thread


----------



## zeppelin04

You mentioned that half life 2 was claimed but I just got an email saying you sent it.  Was this by mistake?


----------



## WeatherMan

zeppelin04 said:


> You mentioned that half life 2 was claimed but I just got an email saying you sent it.  Was this by mistake?



Yes it was, I've since bought another copy for the original guy


----------



## Intel_man

Friend Request accepted


----------



## zeppelin04

WeatherMan said:


> Yes it was, I've since bought another copy for the original guy



Oh. Well thank you


----------



## WeatherMan

Intel_man said:


> Friend Request accepted



Just Cause 2 sent!


----------



## Intel_man

WeatherMan said:


> Just Cause 2 sent!



Thank you very much!


+1 Internets to you.


----------



## Troncoso

WeatherMan said:


> *I've now deleted the Bingo post from this thread, as I've got a dedicated one here:*
> http://www.computerforum.com/226535-weathermans-steam-giveaway-finale.html
> 
> Please post all future number entries into the new thread!
> 
> I'm currently collating all the number entries from both threads into excel, and they will be posted into my new thread
> 
> *The cutoff time for submitting numbers is 10pm G.M.T Sunday 5th December*
> 
> Game gifts carry on as usual in this thread



The 5th of December was a month ago.


----------



## WeatherMan

Troncoso said:


> The 5th of December was a month ago.



oops haha, I thought I'd end up getting 2013/4 mixed up, not december and january


----------



## speedx77x

Can i have Just Cause 1 
Steam ID: speedx77x


----------



## WeatherMan

speedx77x said:


> Can i have Just Cause 1
> Steam ID: speedx77x



I will get that sent off to you in a second


----------



## speedx77x

WeatherMan said:


> I will get that sent off to you in a second



Didn't get it


----------



## PCunicorn

speedx77x said:


> Didn't get it



Patience you must have, my young padawan.


----------



## WeatherMan

speedx77x said:


> Didn't get it



Sent now


----------



## SuperDuperMe

WeatherMan said:


> Sorry man PCunicorn was the first one to ask, Zeppelin and you missed it unfortunately.
> 
> If you've not seen there is a bingo post a few pages back with the chances to win 4 games that I have bought for the forum.
> 
> BTW I think Morrowind is still pending for you, well it was the last time I checked, don't think you had accepted it when I last checked.
> 
> Also, if you check the new posts, or look a few pages back you will see my giveaway finale



Hi pal, not a problem.  I accepted marrowind yesterday. Much appreciated


----------



## Aastii

WeatherMan said:


> I've had this problem a few times whilst adding people from this thread, blocking communication and unblocking works 90% of the time



How do you do that outside of a game?

Also could I have the Borderlands pretty please?


----------



## WeatherMan

Aastii said:


> How do you do that outside of a game?
> 
> Also could I have the Borderlands pretty please?



Will have that sent off to you today some time 

You have to go to their user profile page, select the more tab and block all communication. Then go to http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198067256656/friends/blocked to unblock them.

Apparently this sometimes only works in the steam client and not in a browser


----------



## WeatherMan

Aastii said:


> How do you do that outside of a game?
> 
> Also could I have the Borderlands pretty please?



Borderlands sent! 

*Also, bingo entries are open until 10PM on Friday the 10th of January, seeing as I have a lot of college work to do it will be a while before I get around to running the draw, hence the extensions.*


----------



## WeatherMan

Raffle will be done this weekend


----------



## ScottALot

Can I get a Just Cause 2 ? (ScottyCatman)


----------



## WeatherMan

2 guys who reserved games about a week ago have still not accepted my friend requests or replied to my PM, so their games are back on the list for gifting.

2 Games left

Half Life 2
Torchlight 2



ScottALot said:


> Can I get a Just Cause 2 ? (ScottyCatman)



Didn't see this sorry!

Steam states you already own it??


----------



## SuperDuperMe

WeatherMan said:


> 2 guys who reserved games about a week ago have still not accepted my friend requests or replied to my PM, so their games are back on the list for gifting.
> 
> 2 Games left
> 
> Half Life 2
> Torchlight 2
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see this sorry!
> 
> Steam states you already own it??



Can i grab HL2 please?


----------



## WeatherMan

SuperDuperMe said:


> Can i grab HL2 please?



Sent!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Greatly appreciated kind sir!


----------



## PCunicorn

Can I take a copy of JC2 for my brother?


----------



## WeatherMan

PCunicorn said:


> Can I take a copy of JC2 for my brother?



If you have another account I can send it to then yes, Steam doesn't let you gift someone a game that they already have on their account


----------



## PCunicorn

Oh, sorry. It's goatman4, he has no games and is level 0 (I know, but he hasn't built his PC yet, should be done in a couple weeks )


----------



## WeatherMan

PCunicorn said:


> Oh, sorry. It's goatman4, he has no games and is level 0 (I know, but he hasn't built his PC yet, should be done in a couple weeks )



Friend request sent!


----------



## PCunicorn

Has he accepted? I IMed him to accept it.


----------



## WeatherMan

PCunicorn said:


> Has he accepted? I IMed him to accept it.



He has, I've just sent the game


----------



## ScottALot

WeatherMan said:


> Didn't see this sorry!
> 
> Steam states you already own it??



Yeah I was hoping I could regift it to a friend for his birthday if no one else takes it. I understand if you don't wish to give it to anyone outside of the forum.

EDIT: Ah, you've given it away already. No worries! If no one else claims the Torchlight, I'll take it. Thanks so much for this giveaway!


----------



## WeatherMan

ScottALot said:


> Yeah I was hoping I could regift it to a friend for his birthday if no one else takes it. I understand if you don't wish to give it to anyone outside of the forum.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, you've given it away already. No worries! If no one else claims the Torchlight, I'll take it. Thanks so much for this giveaway!



Yeah as long as it's a friend or family of a member here then the gift is theirs! 

Steam prevents me from gifting a game to an account which already owns it, which is why I needed another account to send it to! 

I actually forgot that you asked for it on the last page, and didn't know if you had another account for me to send it to, but I'll have Torchlight 2 sent to you now! 

EDIT: Sent!


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks guys, all the games have gone now!


----------



## Punk

WeatherMan said:


> Thanks guys, all the games have gone now!



No man, Thank YOU!!


----------



## C4C

Rats! I didn't rack up enough posts before the last few copies were given out... Very generous of you though! Congrats WeatherMan!


----------

